# X-pens.......



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone use ? If so, where to find, best brands, & best price to pay ? Oh, size to get would be good also. Our female is about 23" & I know 1 of our males is way taller. Do these hold your dogs ?

Thanks


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This is the one I have. (And this is where I got it. Though it was a few years ago. I also don't have to pay shipping since they live about 25 miles form me.)

Midwest 42" X-Pen - Gold.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lauri sent me a site that sold them for $30. Same quality as any of the others I've seen. I bought two and used one as a pen for Nikon. Now they are both opened up (in a line not a circle) and I made a fence along one side of my yard b/c there's always rabbits there.

I think as far as size/strength, if the GSD wants to get out, he will regardless of size and type, sort of like a soft sided crate.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.fortresspetcrates.com/index.php?p=product&id=8&parent=2

Here they are. Not the tallest on the market but seemed taller than I expected.

When we had food and stuff out for New Years and the dogs got restless in their crates I made a zig-zag wall out of these expens dividing the room in half so we didn't have to watch our food when we got up. My tallest dog is 26" and he didn't try to knock it down or jump over.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a Midwest electrocoated X-pen which is 24" tall. I bought it on craigslist when I needed one for my Golden who was 24" at the shoulder but could not jump much due to arthritis. It worked well for her and I am now using it for my new GSD who is 26" tall for nighttime or when I am not home (until I am sure she's trustworthy.) She does well and hasn't tried to jump it or anything-- although my foster GSD who is shorter did try to jump it, got stuck halfway and then fell out (after that is was crate only for him!)

If I was buying a new one I would definitely get an electrocoated pen, and I would probably get the tallest one I could find... I might also buy a cover if they had one available to make it more secure.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh also, would be nice to have a door in it like a crate. Forgot about that. 

Thanks for the info so far............


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI have a Midwest electrocoated X-pen which is 24" tall. I bought it on craigslist when I needed one for my Golden who was 24" at the shoulder but could not jump much due to arthritis. It worked well for her and I am now using it for my new GSD who is 26" tall for nighttime or when I am not home (until I am sure she's trustworthy.) She does well and hasn't tried to jump it or anything-- although my foster GSD who is shorter did try to jump it, got stuck halfway and then fell out (after that is was crate only for him!)
> 
> If I was buying a new one I would definitely get an electrocoated pen, and I would probably get the tallest one I could find... I might also buy a cover if they had one available to make it more secure.


LOL for some reason, I read it as "electrocuted" pen! I thought to myself, ****, I suppose the dog wouldn't go near a pen with an electric field!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Maximus_NSX
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI have a Midwest electrocoated X-pen which is 24" tall. I bought it on craigslist when I needed one for my Golden who was 24" at the shoulder but could not jump much due to arthritis. It worked well for her and I am now using it for my new GSD who is 26" tall for nighttime or when I am not home (until I am sure she's trustworthy.) She does well and hasn't tried to jump it or anything-- although my foster GSD who is shorter did try to jump it, got stuck halfway and then fell out (after that is was crate only for him!)
> ...








































Yeah that would keep them in alright !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a 48" tall x-pen. If you are planning to take it to agility trials, or wherever, make sure that you have room in your car before you order! I wish that I had ordered a 42" tall one. And it's heavy!

~Kristin


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiI have a 48" tall x-pen. If you are planning to take it to agility trials, or wherever, make sure that you have room in your car before you order! I wish that I had ordered a 42" tall one. And it's heavy!
> 
> ~Kristin


Oh, good point ! Yes, will be in the back seat floor area of the Jeep, dogs are in the hatch ! Never thought of that, thanks. Any size suggestions also ?


----------



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

I have the 42" one in gold from Midwest. I don't have a GSD, but I do have a BC mix who is part monkey and would climb out of anything shorter so this size works well for us. But Kristin is right - it's heavy and kind of a pain to hull around at agility trials. 

EDIT; this one isnt the same brand, but seems to be reasonably priced if you're ordering online:

http://homeandkennel.petedge.com/ProSele...bCategoryId=381


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BTW, I have seen dogs easily knock over or jump out of x-pens. Why I choose a closed in crate for my dogs.... I am NOT always at or around my tent so I need something more secure.


----------

